# Eldar and Dark Eldar



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

Is there any historical connection between them? If yes, does it have to do with the 'Fall' they talk about? If no, why. Please Tell me so I don't have to seem like a noob for too much longer!!!


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

The eldar rock the galaxy as the most populous and knowledgable race for long time. They start trying to maxismize pleasure, and toooo many join into sadist like Pleasure groups; who can get the most fun out of the most (killing, drugs, torture, what have you). Too many get involved, and in a deus ex machina of unrivaled perportions, all that negative karma gets wrapped up into one giant deamon-god: Slaneesh (or something close to that) The Chaos God of Excess (<I am not making that title up).

When Slaneesh awakes and (breaths/screems, it changes depending on the codex you read), opening up the Eye of Terror, and, consequently, better than half of the Eldar are completly wiped out to to a Giant Psycic wave of death. This allows (somehow) The Eperor to leave Earth and conqure better than half the Galexy before the 40% of his Legions go Traitor, he kills the Head Seperast General, but gets mortally wounded from it. Suddenly, Humans are A#1, but get swamped by their own size and lack of leadership.

Those Eldar who are loyal to "the paths," (eldar who work to be exarcs, in all things, not just combat, and later Autacs or pheonix lords depending) gather together and start a)fighting chaos, and b)finding homes. These are the Craftworld {regual} Eldar. All the original Craftworlds are lost to the Eye, or fighting incured less than months thereafter. The Other eldar, the pleasure cultists, gather in a giant city in the webway, and continue their torturous rampage a little at a time. Those are the Dark Eldar. The rest of thier populace ar Rangers, roaming the stars no longer part of the path (but they can come back), but not Dark eldar (yet); or they are Harlequins. I love the Harlequins and can't really do them justice in this summary. Besides, I'm @ work, and its almost quitting time.

Hope that helps


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

They were the same race once but half turned evil, bit like space marines


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Indeed the dark Eldar revel in torture and murder while the Eldar are devoted to Ihnyoh


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

When the fall of the Eldar came the ones who tried to avoid it became craftworld Eldar (plus a few scouts and outcasts) and fled the destruction aboard their craftworlds (which were able to ride out the psychic waves according to the fluff) the ones who survived but wanted to carry on with the very activities that doomed their race became the Dark Eldar and retreated through the webway to found Commorragh, their capital if you like.

The Eldar post-fall try to avoid falling to Slaanesh by concentrating on one activity only and eschewing anything remotely self-indulgent. The Dark Eldar found that they gradually became more and more sadistic and evil (subjective of course, but describes their behaviour, etc) and gradually became twisted versions of their more careful craftworld cousins.

The craftworld Eldar use soulstones and the protective nature of their psychically attuned wraithbone to avoid Slaanesh drinking their souls, the Dark Eldar drink the souls of others to rejuvenate their own souls, but need to regularly do it to prevent Slaanesh draining their own.

You can read alot of the fluff here for Dark Eldar and here for Eldar.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2008)

Dark eldar are the chaos version of the eldar.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Dark eldar are the chaos version of the eldar.


Not necessarily.
They are not traitors and (on the most part) don't worship chaos gods.
The Eldar don't feel the same way towards the Dark Eldar as the Imperium does to Chaos


----------



## Bodyguard666 (Apr 14, 2008)

As for the Harlequins, they live in the image of the Laughing God, sort of like the Loki of Norse Mythology. They do not belong to craftworlds at all, but instead wander about through the Warp (a great pathway that only the Harlequins know the secret of.) 

The harlequins mask is blank only to those who have no fear. The mask otherwise projects the most fearsome image that the viewer can imagine. In battle, they dance about flaying their enemies with their famed Harlequin Kisses.

The harlequins are not always at battle. When they are not, they perform songs and dances reenacting great moments in the way of the Eldar. There is one Harlequin known as the Solitaire that is said to never speak unless in Rituals. The Eldar say that to speak to this creature is a jinx and is sure to bring damnation.

That kinda sums it up.


----------

